# Is the violin inherently melancholy?



## SixFootScowl

I always liked blues music, which generally consists of someone singing in a melancholy manner about their troubles. I find the same soothing effect from listening to the blues happens from listening to violin. So is the violin inherently melancholy? And if so, is it singing the blues? Is it perhaps the classical music alternative for blues?

Oh, I know it is a whole lot more, but it does seem to have a way of touching our troubles and giving a soothing effect.


----------



## PetrB

Is an automobile inherently melancholy? 
No.

A violin is a machine; when operated, it makes music. 
What comes out of it is determined by player, either improvising or playing music written by another.

Can some music make you feel melancholy? 
Sure, maybe a particular piece could make you feel melancholy each and every time you hear it, or again, maybe you won't feel melancholy every time you year it. 

Such is music, performance, and all the variables, including "who you are and where you're at the moment you are listening." It is the listener who brings the emotion; music just evokes whatever emotions are within you at the moment.


----------



## senza sordino

I know that when I play the violin people cry, but that's for another reason entirely.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> I know that when I play the violin people cry, but that's for another reason entirely.


I'm sure that your playing elicits genuine and deep emotions. You can safely put that on your resume without fear of contradiction!


----------



## Cantabile

I always thought the timbre and low register of the cello was more likely to elicit melancholy emotions.....


----------



## Ingélou

No. The violin is the instrument that most resembles the human voice, so it has a range of moods. I often find it very uplifting and sprightly, and even in the more subdued pieces, it can be tender and lyrical, rather than melancholy. 
In dance pieces, it can sound almost as cheerful as a fiddle.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

It can be happy or sad and is one of the most beautiful instruments imo


----------



## Jaws

Mine isn't melancholy when it is in the case.


----------



## Antiquarian

No, it depends on how the violin is played. It can evoke sensuality, joy, anger - the whole range of human emotion. The bassoon, however, is inherently melencholic.


----------



## Jaws

Antiquarian said:


> No, it depends on how the violin is played. It can evoke sensuality, joy, anger - the whole range of human emotion. The bassoon, however, is inherently melencholic.


And the cor anglais is always used to represent death or under water.


----------



## clavichorder

Think of those who play the fiddle and not the violin, the same instrument but fiddled on rather than played. That isn't so melancholy is it?


----------



## Bulldog

PetrB said:


> Is an automobile inherently melancholy?


My previous vehicle was just that - a sad excuse for a piece of transportation.

Of course, no is the answer to the thread question.


----------



## Xaltotun

There are actually two questions here, and two kinds of answers are possible. The first is, is the violin inherently melancholy? And the second, is it _possible_ that the violin _could be_ inherently melancholy? Meaning, is it possible that something that exists in the world could be inherently percieved as X - by (more or less) everyone? This second question should be answered first, and only then the first.


----------



## pirastro

I don't know about the violin--but violinists?


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

Violin? Not at all. Viola? For sure. It's never a sunny day in viola land, which is probably why English composers liked it so much. ( In case any violists leap to their instrument's defense: I played viola for six years and enjoyed it very much. In fact, that's a large part of what I enjoyed about it! )

That being said, most instruments have a wide range of emotions to them. Trumpets _can_ be calm; double basses _can_ be fierce; flutes _can_ be serious. It's just a matter of player, piece, and appropriate use.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Fagotterdammerung said:


> Violin? Not at all. Viola? For sure. It's never a sunny day in viola land, which is probably why English composers liked it so much. ( In case any violists leap to their instrument's defense: I played viola for six years and enjoyed it very much. In fact, that's a large part of what I enjoyed about it! )
> 
> That being said, most instruments have a wide range of emotions to them. Trumpets _can_ be calm; double basses _can_ be fierce; flutes _can_ be serious. It's just a matter of player, piece, and appropriate use.


I am a violist leaping to my instrument's defence here.Perhaps you find the viola's sound permanently melancholy, but I personally find it very versatile and rich, hence the reason I chose to take up the instrument.
That said, it does melancholy passages marvellously.


----------



## Joe 85

Depends on what is being played, who is doing the playing, and the instrument. The Baroque violin used with the older type bow does sound different than the more modern instrument, especially not having a steel E string. The other factor is of course, the mind's ear of the listener.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Paganini's famous theme is far from melancholy! Also many jolly folk tunes are made up on the violin.

As others have stated, the violin is incredibly versatile and can portray a wide range of emotions.


----------

